
Brave's privacy-focused ads to spread beyond startup's own browser - Digit-Al
https://www.cnet.com/news/braves-privacy-focused-ads-to-spread-beyond-startups-own-browser/
======
Digit-Al
I've never used Brave myself, but I'm curious about the HN perspective on this
technology.

